
The Tor Social Contract - ashitlerferad
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-social-contract
======
micaksica
> We will never implement front doors or back doors into our projects.

I hate the fact that this "front door" terminology is making it into the PR
vernacular of a security product, especially in something as long-standing as
this social contract is likely to be. By taking the line spoon fed by Tor
Project adversaries, the project is validating the idea and putting it on
equal cognitive footing.

~~~
auggierose
Never heard about the term "front door" before. After checking up on it here:
[https://www.justsecurity.org/16503/security-front-doors-
vs-b...](https://www.justsecurity.org/16503/security-front-doors-vs-back-
doors-distinction-difference/) , it seems to me front and back door are just
synonyms, whereas opponents of the concept use "back door", and proponents use
"front door" :D

~~~
mtgx
They are the exact same thing from a security perspective, but the FBI uses
front doot because it knows they don't _sound_ like synonyms for most people.

~~~
MawNicker
In that case it's likely good to include it here just for the sake of clarity.
They could maybe quote "front doors" to indicate the sentiment of the grand-
parent's comment.

> We will never implement back doors, "front doors" or "golden keys" into our
> projects.

